

YotaPhone 2 the world's first dual-screen always-on smartphone - kcart
http://yotaphone.com/gb-en/

======
typicalbender
Cases for that would be interesting. Seems like the only thing you could get
away with is a rubber bumper frame case like the iPhone has. Definitely an
interesting idea, but I personally don't see the appeal of an always on e-ink
display. I feel like you could get comparable battery savings from a lock
screen using an AMOLED display.

------
m1k3r420
£440! Very cool but price is a bit high :(

~~~
bnastic
I always wanted an e-ink phone, seems like a good idea, but £440 is quite far
from an impulse buy as a second phone.

------
Johnny_Brahms
My god that video is over pretentious. It was so painful to watch it made me
want to switch to a dumbphone.

------
feld
I don't know if I want information always being displayed publicly...

------
pavlo
A truly unexpected would be a phone with an eInk display only. And with one
very good camera. I enjoy my pictures taken on the phone mostly on my
computer, so I use my phone only as a preview :)

~~~
notacoward
I agree, such a phone would be awesome. It's a shame the Iridigm/Mirasol
"butterfly wing" technology hasn't become viable after all these years (yield
issues AIUI), because that would be almost as efficient with full color and
contrast. Couldn't play games on it, sure, but everything else would be fine.

------
doublerebel
Only 8MP main camera, old Snapdragon 801, old KitKat... The specs leave
something to be desired, especially at that price. Too bad, cause the eink
screen is a great feature.

~~~
dogma1138
This is a phone from mid 2014, tho the 801 is still one of the best SOC's out
there but you won't get a shred of support for this device.

------
aembleton
Looks really good.

I wonder if you can prevent the eInk screen from being updated. Updating the
screen would wake the CPU out of a deep sleep state and consume more battery
power.

------
dogma1138
I have the 1'st one it's nice as a novelty item a kinda cool conversation
starter in an iPhone world but that lasted for about 2 weeks and after that
well complete meh.

The design is better than the Yota 2 the hardware in some cases is also better
the 1st Yota has a very nice Sony 13MP camera (Same one as in the OnePlus One
and many Samsung Phones), the new one comes with a better SOC (801 is still
one of the best SOC's out there especially considering that the 810 is a
disaster and the 820 isn't shipping) and higher resolution screens.

But the problem is that you pay kinda top dollar for a phone and get no
support Yota is a Russian company and pretty much provides zero support for
those phones after release, the Yota 1 came out with JB (4.2) and we were
promised KitKat and other updates that never came. Yota2 is shipping with
KitKat and there were talks about Lolipop since April/May back when the phone
was still costing 699 Euro/555 GBP (which was more than the price of a 64GB
off-contract iPhone 6 in the US) and nothing yet still even after the price
cut.

The software support is also pretty lame there were talks about SDK's and
global widget support for the eInk screen which was never really delivered on
the Yota 1 at least the eInk display still freezes quite often especially if a
related widget crashes or hangs in some way.

Accessories and repair services are also kinda hard to get even in countries
in which the phones are officially supported like the UK there are no
replacement screens, very limited selection of cases, no screen protectors
etc...

If you want this to peak the interest of your VC friends while you waste money
at some night club it's a great pick otherwise it's even less useful than the
ridiculous Porsche Design BlackBerry's or the Gold plated iPhones with diamond
ascents since those at least are some kind of a status symbol the Yota isnt...

If you want to spend money on a small scale operation better get something
like the OnePlus they at least got some level of hardware and software
support, as some one who've owned the OnePlus One and the Yota 1 I'm done
experimenting with these no-brand/viral marketing experiments of Chinese and
Russian phone makers. Yota has no support what so ever and OnePlus is a viral
marketing beta test for Oppo devices with more lackluster support than the
Find XYZ that is released by Oppo 2-3 months later.

This is the same reason why I'm not getting a Jolla or what ever next hipster
phone that comes out might be. Anything that isn't backed up by a large
carrier gets no support what so ever and even carrier backed phones aren't
getting as much support as they should.

Phone makers(including the big ones _cough_ Samsung _cough_ ) seem to not be
willing to release even security related updates on time/at all for their
phones if they are older than the bottle of milk in your fridge (with the
exception of flagship devices). Google really needs to step in and have their
own update service for security related bugs at least.

The Android echo system has finally pushed me most likely to get an iPhone I
was actually thinking about it but after seeing the 6 coming with only 1GB of
RAM decided to no too, 6s or 7 might actually be it for me not falling for
Google's Android M hype any longer :(

